# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: Collectible vintage Viking art deco art glass Compote, great Christmas gift!

## invisible

For sale here is a vintage / antique Viking Compote.  In the world of collectible glassware, this is called "art glass".  This piece was made by the Viking Glass Co., and dates from the 1960's.  This piece was known as the Epic line (pattern or style) in their catalog, and the orange-reddish color was called Persimmon.  The general style of the piece is late period art deco.  The Viking art glass is beautiful, elegant, and stunning in it's unique use of color and shape.  Viking art glass was hand shaped, the curls, pulls, and bends on the edges of the pieces were all done by hand, so there will be some individual variation between identical pieces, as can be seen in the photos of the pair of Pulled Compotes that I have also listed for sale.  Approximate size measures about 3" high, and 4 3/4" across the widest points.  It weighs 10oz.  Weight given is the weight of the actual piece, please keep in mind that when it is bubble-wrapped and boxed properly for shipping, this will add additional weight to your shipping cost.  Price is $20.  Payment accepted via FRN's, PM's, USPS MO, or paypal.  This Viking art glass piece would make a really nice addition to your collection, can be used for home decoration, or would be the ideal Christmas / Yule / Kwanzaa / Hanukkah / (insert holiday of your choice) gift!

I have other Viking pieces for sale, but have had to list them separately due to the number of pictures (the forum limits you to 10 per posting).  I would have preferred to list similar items together and not take up 3 threads where one would do, but unfortunately I couldn't do it that way!

----------

